# Hitman: Absolution



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Settembre 2012)

no vabbè,ma questo qui secondo me sarà un giocone,una roba clamorosa,dopo fifa 13 e assassin's creed 3,sarà il prossimo con nba 2k13 per forza


----------



## cris (19 Settembre 2012)

oh, gesu


----------



## Ale (19 Settembre 2012)

20 novembre 2012.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

La fine del mondo  lo aspetto da una vita  AC, Fifa e Hitman, non so più nulla


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Settembre 2012)

no vabbè è il delirio più totale


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Ottobre 2012)

manca poco! l'hype su ogni sito è altissimo,possibile candidato a gioco dell'anno imho


----------



## cris (29 Ottobre 2012)

sto diventando matto, ora questo si sovrapporrà a Assassins creed III, diventerò strabico quando prenderò in mano i due giochi, per decidere a quale giocare


----------



## Ale (29 Ottobre 2012)

farò un sacrificio economico..


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (1 Novembre 2012)

penso proprio si aver scelto il mio prossimo gioco!


----------



## Ale (14 Novembre 2012)

è giunta l'ora.


----------



## cris (17 Novembre 2012)

tra un paio di giorni...


----------



## Ale (19 Novembre 2012)

Domani..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Novembre 2012)

lo ripeto,probabile gioco dell'anno,purtroppo sono senza soldi penso che aspetterò natale per prenderlo


----------



## DR_1 (19 Novembre 2012)

Scaricato e iniziato a giocare ieri, giusto un oretta. Graficamente molto bello, la trama è fantastica, a livello tecnico beh, sinceramente mi aspettavo qualcosina in più (anche se l'ho iniziato da poco) , magari cambierò idea.
Per ora non ho riscontrato nessun bug, forse giusto qualche calo di framerate, per adesso come voto al gioco, un bel 9.


----------



## Ale (19 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Scaricato e iniziato a giocare ieri, giusto un oretta. Graficamente molto bello, la trama è fantastica, a livello tecnico beh, sinceramente mi aspettavo qualcosina in più (anche se l'ho iniziato da poco) , magari cambierò idea.
> Per ora non ho riscontrato nessun bug, forse giusto qualche calo di framerate, per adesso come voto al gioco, un bel 9.



in italiano?


----------



## DR_1 (19 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> in italiano?



No in inglese, con i sottotitoli comunque si capisce perfettamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Novembre 2012)

Raga mi raccomando..cerchiamo di non iniziare discorsi su download e roba simile.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> No in inglese, con i sottotitoli comunque si capisce perfettamente.


E ti pareva, maledetti, sicuro anche Tomb Raider sarà così, ecco perchè non mi piace st'accozzaglia Eidos-Square.


----------



## Ale (19 Novembre 2012)

a me risulta che domani uscirà la versione full ita.


----------



## DR_1 (19 Novembre 2012)

Ho già detto che non si parla di download, cosi come non si parla di tutto ciò riguardante le cose pirata.

Grazie


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Novembre 2012)

Ah scusami, pensavo proprio che il gioco era esclusivamente doppiato in quella lingua, perchè sta moda di non doppiare più i giochi già ha coinvolto Max Payne, (che aveva un doppiaggio in italiano veramente ottimo) non volevo che coinvolgesse anche l'agente 47 e compagnia bella.


----------



## cris (19 Novembre 2012)

per me questi giochi son belli se giocati in lingua originale con sottotitoli ita


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Novembre 2012)

A MediaWorld lo vendono alla modica cifra di 69.99€. A quei ladri di GameStop neanche ho visto. Preso da Play.com a 45€.

Sono rimasto troppo contento di Blood Money che non ho potuto non prenderlo subito.


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Scaricato e iniziato a giocare ieri, giusto un oretta. Graficamente molto bello, la trama è fantastica, a livello tecnico beh, sinceramente mi aspettavo qualcosina in più (anche se l'ho iniziato da poco) , magari cambierò idea.
> Per ora non ho riscontrato nessun bug, forse giusto qualche calo di framerate, per adesso come voto al gioco, un bel 9.



ehm non è che potresti in mp passarmi....


----------



## cris (23 Novembre 2012)

stase prima di uscire lo provo


----------



## Ale (30 Novembre 2012)

a che punto siete? io sono all'albergo mastour


----------



## DR_1 (1 Dicembre 2012)

E' molto difficile e a volte frustrante in determinate situazioni.. resta comunque un gran bel giochino


----------



## cris (1 Dicembre 2012)

l'ho appena iniziato... giocone 

Ma è difficile comunque... ci vuole molta strategia... già all'hoter Terminus è un casino, mi sgamano sempre


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Dicembre 2012)

Io ho cominciato con Hard; voi a che livello lo state giocando?


----------



## Ale (2 Dicembre 2012)

io ho iniziato con " normale ". con l'intento poi di rifare il gioco con un livello piu alto. Aldila che nn ho piu avuto il tempo di giocare, sono ancora fermo al Terminus.


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Dicembre 2012)

Io mi trovo alla missione "Hunter and Hunted" (non so quale sia il titolo nella versione italiana).

'Sto gioco è stupendo. Codename 47 is my DJ!


----------



## cris (2 Dicembre 2012)

Pur giocando a Normale, lo trovo abbastanza complicato.. ottimo

Freddy, devo anchio iniziare quella.


----------



## cris (12 Dicembre 2012)

Giocone raga, mi sto divertendo un mondo. Sto andando a prendere Lenny, in sostanza sto facendo la missione che cè nel video postato ad inizio topic.

Nell'orfanotrofio mi ha scoperto uno, e allora mi è salito il crimine, ho fatto na strage 
D'altronde non puoi darmi in mano un fucile a pallettoni e due mitragliatrici e pretendere che io stia in stealth 

Vedi l'allegato 111


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Dicembre 2012)

gran gioco, di solito i giochi tratti dai film sono delle ciofeghe. questo e' un gran gioco. peccato per la longevità


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Dicembre 2012)

Non è che parliamo di un free roaming però, secondo me, il fatto che si possano finire le missioni, e che si possano eliminare gli obbiettivi in modi diversi, lo rende abbastanza longevo.


----------



## cris (20 Dicembre 2012)

bellissimo, me lo sto godendo per bene.

sono alla Dexter Industries


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Dicembre 2012)

Anch'io mi trovo alle Dexter Industries. Cris, tu Lenny come lo hai tolto di mezzo?


----------



## cris (21 Dicembre 2012)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Anch'io mi trovo alle Dexter Industries. Cris, tu Lenny come lo hai tolto di mezzo?



l'ho crivellato col fucile, e trascinato nella fossa


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Dicembre 2012)

Bello. Io invece gli ho direttamente piantato un Tomahawk in testa e l'ho lasciato lì.


----------



## cris (23 Dicembre 2012)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Bello. Io invece gli ho direttamente piantato un Tomahawk in testa e l'ho lasciato lì.



Purtroppo non sapevo ci fosse il Tomahawk!

hai trovato questo travestimento alle Dexter Industries?


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Dicembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non sapevo ci fosse il Tomahawk!
> 
> hai trovato questo travestimento alle Dexter Industries?


Ma che roba è?  L'unico travestimento speciale l'ho trovato alla missione in cui ti trovi a Chinatown e devi eliminare i 3 tizi.


----------



## cris (25 Dicembre 2012)

sto per iniziare "Blackwater park".

Immagino sia l'ultima missione?

Anche se fosse, è stato un gioco discretamente longevo.


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Dicembre 2012)

Allora lo trovate bello.. e dire che gametrailers gli aveva dato solo 7 mi pare. Devo trovare un sito di recensioni più attendibile.


----------



## cris (26 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=129]DennyJersey[/MENTION] lo trovo FAVOLOSO. purtroppo lo sto per finire, 15 min di gioco e ho finito la storia principale. 

Comunque devo dire che è stato discretamente lungo, voto complessivo 8.5, tra i migliori giochi a cui abbia giocato ultimamente.


Controllando spaziogames, il voto è 8.5 e voto lettori 8.6


----------



## cris (26 Dicembre 2012)

Finito ora.

Ottimo, ci sarà un sequel


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Dicembre 2012)

Ahah bene bene. Lo metto in lista. Vedo che spaziogames è più linea con le mie preferenze. Darksiders 2 e Dishonored hanno preso 9.


----------



## DannySa (26 Dicembre 2012)

Merita molto? io dovrei provarlo domani se tutto va bene..


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Dicembre 2012)

Questo gioco io lo reputo stupendo, poi se vi piace la serie di Hitman non potete perderlo.

A me manca solo l'ultima missione. Poi lo ricomincio senza fare l'assassino silenzioso ma massacrando tutti.


----------



## cris (27 Dicembre 2012)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Questo gioco io lo reputo stupendo, poi se vi piace la serie di Hitman non potete perderlo.
> 
> A me manca solo l'ultima missione. Poi lo ricomincio senza fare l'assassino silenzioso ma massacrando tutti.



Io in alcune situazioni non ce l ho fatta a resistere, ho fatto stragi al convento, al tribunale ed alla dexter industries


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2012)

Ma come cavolo si fa la missione per recuperare le Silverballer, è impossibile


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma come cavolo si fa la missione per recuperare le Silverballer, è impossibile



Quale missione intendi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Dicembre 2012)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Quale missione intendi?


Birdie's gift. Comunque ho risolto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Dicembre 2012)

Preso venerdì e finito ieri. Un giocone, voto 10  però vorrei fare un paragone con ACIII che è stato insieme ad Hitman l'uscita dell'anno.
AC mi ha deluso molto, per niente innovato rispetto agli altri, l'unica novità sono stati i combattimenti un po' più divertenti però per il resto niente di nuovo. La storia non mi piace neanche un po', per il semplice fatto che l'assassino è sempre stato un fatto di casta, di stirpe e così mi sarebbe piaciuto che fosse, invece qui vediamo un protagonista che non ha niente a che fare con gli assassini, lo diventa per vendetta(cliché vecchio come il mondo)facendosi addestrare dal classico vecchio che vive da eremita(altro cliché)e come, poi, si unisce all'ordine... con le apparizioni di Minerva! Davvero non ci siamo, gli altri AC li ho mangiati, con questo ho smesso addirittura di giocarci.
Hitman invece si è rivelato un giocone, innanzitutto perché hai grande libertà di azione nelle missioni e sei libero di capire tu come superarle, a differenza dell'oscura mano che costantemente ti guida in AC. La storia è molto più intrigante, forse anche perché lasciata maturare anni, da anni infatti ci chiedevamo come si sarebbe risolta la questione con Diana. La caratterizzazione dei personaggi poi è meravigliosa secondo me, a partire da quella di 47 che mi sembra davvero dare le piste al prostagonista di ACIII: un ragazzino buono che vuole vendicare il suo bel villaggetto. Meraviglioso quando gli avversari si cagano sotto al solo sentire parlare di 47.
Sarà che Hitman si è dispiegato negli anni e quindi, forse, non ha scocciato come AC dove l'assassino ha onestamente stancato, poi aggiungici un personaggio e una trema del III inflazionatissima... anche perché la storia di AC in sé è originale assai ma secondo me con questo capitolo l'hanno gestita davvero male.
Ho voluto fare questo paragone perché erano i due giochi che aspettavo con ansia, uno però mi ha deluso molto(voto 4)l'altro, per me, è stato qualcosa di spettacolare(voto 10)a tal punto da farsi completare nel giro di 2 giorni. Ah, quasi dimenticavo: vorrei evidenziare i filmati di Hitman, piacevolissimi e meravigliosi(Quello del serpente che morde il cane, oppure 47 sulle statue di Blackwater).


----------



## Ale (23 Gennaio 2013)

mi son messo a giocare a l.a. noire...quando avro finito, mi rimettero' a giocare a questo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Giugno 2013)

Preso oggi a 29 Euro, ne vale la pena?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Giugno 2013)

Lo sto giocando a difficile
è tostissimo


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

E' davvero un gran gioco! Non me lo aspettavo così bello, lo consiglio davvero a tutti!


----------

